# AR15 - essential arms questions.....



## ryanshirley (Dec 28, 2008)

in the ''swap and sell'' firearms section, there was talk about buying AR lowers and other parts from a company in LA named Essential Arms.  Does anyone know if these parts require gunsmithing, or can you essentially buy all the parts and assemble a working firearm?  I do realize that certain parts have to be shipped to an FFL (not trying to get around that or anything) just wondering if it is something I can do, or does everything have to be fitted by a gunsmith.  Anybody ever attepted this?  Thanks in advance for your advice!!


----------



## jglenn (Dec 28, 2008)

on an AR the only thing that has to ship to a FFL is the receiver(serial #).


never messed with the Essential Arms stuff but one would assume their receivers are completely machined  and all you would need is the internal parts to assemble.


look at AR15.com for lots of help on assembling the lower receiver.


several good book on assembling on yourself.

lot's of folks put them together themselves.


----------



## njanear (Dec 28, 2008)

The lowers are pretty easy to assemble - just watch out for those sneaky springs and detents.  When you get into the uppers, that is where the expensive tools and such start coming in - that's why I went ahead and got pre-assembled uppers.


----------



## BookHound (Dec 28, 2008)

If the lower is really in spec and the parts kit is quality, it should go together no problems.


----------



## leoparddog (Dec 30, 2008)

I'll let you know how mine goes.  I have two lowers from Essential Arms that should be shipping this week.  The Lower Parts Kits (LPK) are getting hard to find.  Del-Ton will let you order them for a pretty good price, but they are running 8-12 weeks on shipping.  I also found them on M&A but Del-Ton's prices were better and I felt better about their reputation.

Right now EA is selling the lowers for $105-$110.  They didn't have LPKs or even completed lowers.


----------



## 1992mustang (Feb 6, 2009)

Del ton is WAY slow.  It will most likely be months before you get the LPK.  My friend has had his on order for close to 2 months . . .
I never got my Pmags I ordered Nov. 2, just got them from other vendors.  Check Top Gun Supply or Global Tactical for a LPK


----------

